# Go To Start or End of Buffer/Recording?



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

On my previous TiVos, if I wanted to go to the end or beginning of the buffer (or a recording), all I had to do was hit the "End" button on the remote. Hitting it once went to the end, hitting it again went to the beginning. On the Bolt, that doesn't work at all (I think it's just doing a 30 second skip -- but I'm not sure). Is there any way to change the behavior of that button to what it used to be.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

Hold down the End button instead, it will skip to the end of the buffer/recording.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks. Also, it looks like holding the instant replay button (or whatever that button is on the opposite side of the remote from the End button) sends me back to the beginning. I'm set, now.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

That can be turned off and get the skip-to-end/beginning to work again. Its under the Settings and buried under Remote menu.


----------

